# New Quattro Sport Owner



## Karussell (Jul 4, 2012)

Just picked up my Quattro Sport the other week and loving the first few weeks of ownership!

I stumbled across the forums when I was searching Google and it seemed a great place to get info.

I thought I'd say hello before posting my question as it seemed like the polite thing to do


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice all the best people drive quattro sports  hope you got the best colour :wink:


----------



## Karussell (Jul 4, 2012)

If by the best colour you mean black then yes


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the TTF


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ben, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Karussell (Jul 4, 2012)

I've only got one photo at the moment but here it is.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Love black, my second fav colour without a doubt.... only negative is you loose the sport black roof feature...but hey its a balance, black is awesome. Whats her stats? mileage? You plan on modding her? 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

QS-Ben said:


> If by the best colour you mean black then yes


So close avus is the best colour as everyone knows :wink:


----------



## Karussell (Jul 4, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Love black, my second fav colour without a doubt.... only negative is you loose the sport black roof feature...but hey its a balance, black is awesome. Whats her stats? mileage? You plan on modding her?
> 
> Damien.


I like the stealth black on black 

Totally standard at the moment. Trying to get rid of some of the rattles at the moment but no major mods planned. Maybe a Bluetooth hands free and somewhere to put my sat nav. I really like the look of having a screen in one of the centre air vents.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Great choice and welcome along.

P.s Get modding


----------

